# Google Music for Kindle Fire



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all,

I haven't rooted my KF, but I installed the GoogleServicesFramework and got Music (among other things) up and running. problem is, the cover art (and pretty much any thumbnail) is really low res and looks terrible on the bigger screen. I'm just wondering if there's a separate version of the app for tablets, so it won't look like complete garbage?

thanks for any help!


----------

